# Bailey in the Blizzard



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I had her out front with me while I was shoveling the 2' of snow...fun fun

She had a ball hoping around in the snow all day.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Man I'm jealous. We're waiting to get dumped on like that here in CO


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

great pics! Love the corso!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Man I'm jealous. We're waiting to get dumped on like that here in CO


I wasn't prepared at all. I have a plow for my John Deere, but it needs some work which I didn't get to. I also have no snow blower which would have turned almost 5 hours of shoveling total for the weekend to about 1 lol 

AND I didn't even get a chance to shred down the hill behind my house. Maybe this week :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its snowing here right now and the dogs were out in it! I have been making snowballs and playing fetch which they love!! they get to eat the balls then haha! Looks like alot of fun! The pics. are adorable!:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm so jelous that everyone is getting snow, its almost January and its still 50 degrees here.. ugh.

Looks like he's having fun though


----------

